# Best Burger Recipe?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe this was done before but I couldn't find it in the search. The grill is coming out. This recipe wasn't too bad. I fine chop a bit of jalapeno and onion and mix it well with the burger. Swipe both sides with olive oil and cook on med. heat. But I need more tested ideas please.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a burger I made a few weeks ago. Add some garlic. Finish with some A1 and top with pepper jack cheese on a grilled bun. I ground up goose and bacon to make my hamburger patties. Any burger is a good burger if you ask me!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Add a good portion of Worcestershire sauce to each patty before cooking and allow it to sink in. Makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I occasionally mix some maple syrup in my burger prior to forming the patties.....It's pretty good, something different, if you like maple flavored sausage and whatnot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mixing in bacon while grinding anything....deer, elk, goose. Is an amazing burger.

I have also did a form of a Jucie Lousie...... Make a think patty. Then poke a hole in the side of it and stuff it with cheese. Your choice. I have also stuffed with peppers, onions, jalopenos, bacon, etc. Then seal back up. Grill. Delicious.

Also for something out of the ordinary.... Put peanut butter on your bacon cheese burgers..... It is a delightfull twist.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

whats your bacon to meat ratio when grinding?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> I have also did a form of a Jucie Lousie...... Make a think patty. Then poke a hole in the side of it and stuff it with cheese. Your choice. I have also stuffed with peppers, onions, jalopenos, bacon, etc. Then seal back up. Grill. Delicious.


If you like Juicy Lucy's you need to check out this product - http://stufz.net/ I have one and love it; great gift also for Fathers Day, for the guy that has everything!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My bacon to meat ration is about 20%.... So 2 lbs for every 10 lbs of meat. Or something like that.

Mossy... That is something I might have to get for fathers day.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i mix my burger with italian dressing. gives it a great zing.


----------

